# closing down



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Having to close down my computer as i have to dismantle the setup completely.
Even to taking my desk apart and pulling all wires out.:frown2::frown2:

Having new carpet laid throughout the property and having to put 90% of the contents into the garage.Then pulling it all back indoors and go through setting it up.

I really could have planned this better I think.:wink2::wink2:

cabby

feeling sorry for myself.
Forgot to add, have not had a PM back from Nicholsong, sent 3, I can take a hint mate.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Who said this forum is compassionate and caring? Not a single commiseration since 7.41pm,


Cabby looks like no-one gives a fat rat's..


Half empty - half full. Just think how smug you'll feel when its all done and dusted, the house looks great and you've had good spring-clean. And the cherry on the top? Mrs cabby will be full of smiles.


Now get out of your bed first thing tomorrow and get your A into G!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Self inflicted pain - what more is there to say...................


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Who said this forum is compassionate and caring? Not a single commiseration since 7.41pm,
> 
> Cabby looks like no-one gives a fat rat's..
> 
> ...


Nobody giving a Rat Arse? Ahem!! Not me. I am very concerned Cabby will not be able to put his computer together again. Thats why I am prepared to sort it for him if he runs into difficulties straight away. My company charges £99.99 for such reinstallation events and for you Cabby as a valued member and friend I am delighted to tell you that you will get a MHF/MHFC discount of 20%!

Just call me when your ready to plug it in.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

feeling sorry for myself.
Forgot to add, have not had a PM back from Nicholsong, sent 3, I can take a hint mate.[/QUOTE]

Philip

I sent a PM reply explaining that the bloody MHF PM system is not working and giving you my e-mail address instead.

Your e-mail now proves my point.

My e-mail address is

[email protected]

I renewd my sub yesterday but now to read that the system has inadvertantly upset you has really pissed me off.

I am reporting this post for Jeff's attention.

JEFF

ARE YOU THERE?

AND I AM F*CKING SHOUTING.

We are not getting the service which we are paying for! Are you getting your salary out of our subscriptions? If so, sort it!

Geoff


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Cabby, sounds like one's worst nightmare untangling all those wires.....but on the plus side a complete refresh of the desk and office will be all yours when the carpet is finally laid..

Good Luck for the next day or so....

Ian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> feeling sorry for myself.
> Forgot to add, have not had a PM back from Nicholsong, sent 3, I can take a hint mate.


Philip

I sent a PM reply explaining that the bloody MHF PM system is not working and giving you my e-mail address instead.

Your e-mail now proves my point.

My e-mail address is

[email protected]

I renewd my sub yesterday but now to read that the system has inadvertantly upset you has really pissed me off.

I am reporting this post for Jeff's attention.

JEFF

ARE YOU THERE?

AND I AM F*CKING SHOUTING.

We are not getting the service which we are paying for! Are you getting your salary out of our subscriptions? If so, sort it!

Geoff[/QUOTE]

Geoff. Probably too late now but you may attract Spam by putting your email address on a public forum. Cabby cant reply anyway as he doesnt know how to plug his computer back in.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

WTF went wrong with the above quote post?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> WTF went wrong with the above quote post?


You are the computer ex spert :wink2::laugh:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Ex........A has-been
Spurt.....A big drip.


Just sayin'.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Ex........A has-been
> Spurt.....A big drip.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Got it in one:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think Cabbs will be fine, most plugs can only go in one place each these days.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm a bit worried about Geoff. Never seen him crack like this before. Basia, you have some repair work to do!!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Picture him on the flight-deck, Viv. 

"If that stewardess doesn't bring my coffee in the next 3 seconds, I'M GOING TO WIGGLE THIS STICK THING AND MAKE ALL THE PASSENGERS SICK UP ALL OVER THE CABIN. THAT'LL TEACH HER TO EFFING MESS ME ABOUT!"


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Picture him on the flight-deck, Viv.
> 
> "If that stewardess doesn't bring my coffee in the next 3 seconds, I'M GOING TO WIGGLE THIS STICK THING AND MAKE ALL THE PASSENGERS SICK UP ALL OVER THE CABIN. THAT'LL TEACH HER TO EFFING MESS ME ABOUT!"


Last time I wiggled my stick at a stewardess was on a very discrete beach in Greece - or was it her flat in D.........

We are still on speaking terms - well yesterday. anyway.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

discrete - separate and different from each other

so I assume you meant discreet ... mmm... been there, done that, got a sandybum too (but not in Greece)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> discrete - separate and different from each other
> 
> so I assume you meant discreet ... mmm... been there, done that, got a sandybum too (but not in Greece)


No, I must not say things like that, 10 minutes of self birching coming up for moi :surprise::serious::frown2::laugh::wink2::crying::kiss:>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Ex........A has-been
> Spurt.....A big drip.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Sexbert more like. Fnar Fnar! :grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am back now, the carpets look great, although there is a 2 week delay with the hall carpet, did not want paying until job finished he said.00 missus cabby is happy again.

I get notifications of PM's sent to me via email, but when I send a PM there is no sent box for me to read after sent.

Email sent to you Geoff.

cabby


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It's OK, Cabby, we didn't talk about you too much behind your back. Mind you, that Nicholson fellow had his panties in a right old uproar.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I think I remember that you now have a mac, Cabby. In which case, it will be a breeze. Just stick all the connections back, and it will fix itself!

Hope you are pleased with your new look!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Mac or Pc, easy enough, it was having to move the furniture, desk, sofa etc.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I get notifications of PM's sent to me via email, but when I send a PM there is no sent box for me to read after sent.
> 
> cabby


Hopefully the fruity MHF will have the same as below Cabbs.


----------

